# Upgrading ; advice please



## rsa (8/12/16)

Hi all , so been on a twisp for 3 years . Time for an upgrade . Looking at the kbox160 and protank4 . Any other devices worth looking at . Pros and cons on my choice .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (8/12/16)

rsa said:


> Hi all , so been on a twisp for 3 years . Time for an upgrade . Looking at the kbox160 and protank4 . Any other devices worth looking at . Pros and cons on my choice .


Pros - Kanger make solid products (although go for SS because they are awful at painting).
K-Box is affordable

Cons - You could still get better kit for the same price.

Do you have a budget in mind?

EDIT - I see you like MTL as well, so that can also change things a bit!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (8/12/16)

Hi and welcome.

There are a plethora of topics on exactly this , please search the forum and you will find them. Here are just a few : 
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/upgrade-advice.t29197/
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/in-the-market-for-a-new-setup.t30209/

It all depends on your vaping style , coming from a Twisp I presume you like the tight draw it gives ? 

Not to overwhelm you , but maybe look at a Pico Kit with a Melo 3 Mini tank , you will need a battery (18650) of course as well , which you can charge from the Pico's USB port. Later invest in an external Charger like a Nitecore I2/4 , then you can easily rotate batteries when needed.

Other option is the Guardian Tank as well , great reviews on it and good for MTL (Mouth to Lung , like you would normally smoke a stinkie , vape into mouth keep it and inhale afterwards).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rsa (8/12/16)

@Stosta budget is around 1600 . Also a plus that the outlet is close by ,so when i need coils or juice its not to far . Evolution vape and twisp are the closest for me .@Daniel thanks for the links . Not a big fan of the tight draw ,prefer a super smooth easy draw .


----------



## Stosta (8/12/16)

rsa said:


> @Stosta budget is around 1600 . Also a plus that the outlet is close by ,so when i need coils or juice its not to far . Evolution vape and twisp are the closest for me .@Daniel thanks for the links . Not a big fan of the tight draw ,prefer a super smooth easy draw .


I would agree with @Daniel on the Pico kit. The only advantage the KBox would give you is more power, which you don't really need for MTL vaping, so then it would just give you better battery life. But if you go for the Pico (Great kit, the Melo gives a reasonably wide range of airflow for new vapers), you then have a bit left over to spend on other handy things!

So you can get from plenty of vendors, but I will use Vape Cartel as an example because then you can get everything you need:

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/starter-kits/products/pico-75w-tc-kit-1
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/18650-batteries/products/lg-hg2-18650-3000mah
http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/chargers/products/nitecore-d2-charger-1

If you get two batteries that will come to just over R1600, and that will give you the luxury of ALWAYS having a vape on hand!

I don't know off-hand which are the best coils for this tank, but if you decide to go for this one, there are plenty of people that do!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------

